# Codex: Inquisition and other rumours.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Some early rumours for next year.. and the possible fate of the Sisters:

Via Faeit212



> Wolves early / middle 2014, Inquisition fall / end 2014, Blood Angels fall / end 2015.
> Not many releases for Wolves, just specific flyer variants.
> Finecast big predator wolf.
> Wulven units included.
> ...



Grey Knights getting rolled into an all =I= codex? Plausible. Likely? Who knows... I know many people would be happy to see Sisters come back, even if it was as part of this.. as well as some proper Death Watch.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Makes not too much sense in terms of release schedule - I mean the Grey Knights are still fairly recent, and more importantly were designed with 6th ed in mind. To redo them so soon (even if in context with Sisters) is at least unexpected, if not downright illogical. Then again, it's G-dub, so if Knights sell and that'll potentially bump Sisters' sales too then I suppose this could happen. Also interestingly (or not for some people), that's three Imperial/marine codices released in short succession.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well the GK codex was released back in April 2011, so its 2 years old now... but yeah, still slightly too early by that logic.... but then, the Sisters WD codex was in August/ September 2011... so they've technically gotten updated earlier then GK's.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm personally disagreeing with the Inquisition codex because GW rolled them in with Grey Knights completely so if we got an actual "Codex: Inquisition" the Grey Knights would be invalid and need an overhaul.

I also don't see Grey Knights, Sisters AND Inquisitors becoming one super-dex. Grey Knights made too much money on their own to really go down in scale like that in terms of codex power.

I may be wrong, but it just doesn't fit GW's methodology. If Grey Knights weren't doing so well it could be reasonable, but currently it makes no sense. It'd also require a massive rewrite to make Sisters an Inquisitorial branch or asset (something they dropped completely as I think they realized it didn't fit with the fluff).

About the only good thing I could see coming out of that is Deathwatch getting rules again.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wolves getting flyers....? opcorn:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Wolves getting flyers....? opcorn:


That's another thing that seems off. Wolves are very keen about keeping their feet on the ground ("as Russ intended") why would they use flyers in combat? I see them going more the Tau route and getting things to KILL flyers instead.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> That's another thing that seems off. Wolves are very keen about keeping their feet on the ground ("as Russ intended") why would they use flyers in combat? I see them going more the Tau route and getting things to KILL flyers instead.


Exactly my thinking.

I call shenanigans.....


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

This does feel like a wish list. But it does raise some points that would be nice. Sisters being updated being one. Then Deathwatch getting some proper attention. Lastly, the bit about Inquisitors being an HQ choice for IG would be cool. But IG don't need Inquisitors just like SW don't want Flyers(Long Fangs will get super cheap Flak Missiles), so probably not happening.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> This does feel like a wish list. But it does raise some points that would be nice. Sisters being updated being one. Then Deathwatch getting some proper attention. Lastly, the bit about Inquisitors being an HQ choice for IG would be cool. But IG don't need Inquisitors just like SW don't want Flyers(Long Fangs will get super cheap Flak Missiles), so probably not happening.


Sisters getting updated WOULD be nice (and the time scale for the rumour fits into my personal prediction for when we might see Sisters), but the way it's presented feels off.

Additionally no mention of Deathwatch in a rumour that claims "all branches of the Inquisition".

The rumour just feels fake. And I -could- be wrong, but I don't think I am at the moment.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

It would be nice to have a deathwatch codex but where are going to put deathwatch and sisters codexs in store. Finally I think inquisition codex is bad idea form GW


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> It would be nice to have a deathwatch codex but where are going to put deathwatch and sisters codexs in store. Finally I think inquisition codex is bad idea form GW


Deathwatch (at the moment) is a Marine upgrade set. It has Bolters and Shoulderpads with the Deathwatch symbol. It doesn't take much to fit them.

However, Sisters would fit just as well as any other codex. My FLGS doubles them up due to rack space which does the trick.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

First time I've seen Blood Angels in the rumour mill. That much excites me, even if it's a year off and false info.

At least it's being mentioned.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

All sounds a bit like bollocks to me


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> All sounds a bit like bollocks to me


Tactful :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the problem with rumours is they dont need any proof to get posted, i could email fait12 and say my mate dave down the pub told me that GW are planning a new army based on famous yorkshiremen and they would post it, and because they posted it, it would be posted on other forums and before you know it people would be rage quitting the hobby because they dont want to pay GWs prices for an army that comes from up north.

problem is we are so hungry for rumours due to GW shutting down the mill that anything is pretty much possible and we will swallow it up, hell people cant even get short term rumours correct, we were promised all kinds of goodies for the tau from demiurg units to kroot commanders, what did we get>? a flyer combi kit (no brainer) reculpt of a problem kit in the xv88, plastic pathfinders(long overdue) and giant battle suit (no brainer). 

But like i say rumours like this are pointless, GW will update 3 to 4 armies for 40k next year, chances are some of those will be in that list but it could just as likely be Orks,Imperial Guard,or templars or they could even throw a curve ball and release a new race, who knows? well GW do clearly


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Wise words Bits.

I call bull on this too - there's just too much of a whiff of wish-listing about it for us to even give it the time of day as a "credible" rumour.

After GW singled out specific units for GK and then the SoB WD dex, and then expanded on the armies as seperate entities within the game, to then suggest that they would be bundled back together, in whatever fashion, seems a bit backward thinking to me.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Wolves getting flyers....? opcorn:


Would it be a giant flying wolf head?

I can't really see a SW flying a fighter, willingly, some kind of transport ok, it could just be a conversion pack for the storm raver, I think it has trans abilities, or a spec version. They are sort of the ground pounders of the SMs



bitsandkits said:


> All sounds a bit like bollocks to me


SoBs getting redone seems plausible to me.

Wulven....maybe


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Army from up North? *Hides the attack ferrets and Grand Prince Brian the Blessed* There be nowt truth tha that.


Seriously though... its as you say, right now any rumour is a plausible rumour until its shot down with evidence to the contrary with how GW has shut down the rumour mill.

While it may be all bull, seeing an expanded on =I= and a return of the lost ordos to the mainstream would make a lot of people happy.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...my mate Dave down the pub told me that GW are planning a new army based on famous Yorkshiremen...


"Course, we used to 'ave _real_ Gaunts when I were a lad."
"Hormagaunts?"
"Aye..."
"_Luxury_."


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> "Course, we used to 'ave _real_ Gaunts when I were a lad."
> "Hormagaunts?"
> "Aye..."
> "_Luxury_."


"We used to have to get out of the pod at six o'clock in the morning, clean the gestation chamber, eat a handful of 'ot cadians, work twenty hour day at hivemind for tuppence a month, come home, and tyrant would thrash us to sleep with a broken bottle, if we were lucky!"


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> "We used to have to get out of the pod at six o'clock in the morning, clean the gestation chamber, eat a handful of 'ot cadians, work twenty hour day at hivemind for tuppence a month, come home, and tyrant would thrash us to sleep with a broken bottle, if we were lucky!"


You had a pod? 
We used to dream o' livin' int Pod


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> the problem with rumours is they dont need any proof to get posted, i could email fait12 and say my mate dave down the pub told me that GW are planning a new army based on famous yorkshiremen and they would post it, and because they posted it, it would be posted on other forums and before you know it people would be rage quitting the hobby because they dont want to pay GWs prices for an army that comes from up north.
> 
> problem is we are so hungry for rumours due to GW shutting down the mill that anything is pretty much possible and we will swallow it up, hell people cant even get short term rumours correct, we were promised all kinds of goodies for the tau from demiurg units to kroot commanders, what did we get>? a flyer combi kit (no brainer) reculpt of a problem kit in the xv88, plastic pathfinders(long overdue) and giant battle suit (no brainer).
> 
> But like i say rumours like this are pointless, GW will update 3 to 4 armies for 40k next year, chances are some of those will be in that list but it could just as likely be Orks,Imperial Guard,or templars or they could even throw a curve ball and release a new race, who knows? well GW do clearly


I'm with you part way on this. We do have people who get rumours pretty much on, and even some of the stuff from Faeit is true. A lot of it is sorting the wheat from the chaff, and a lot of this is chaff.

To be fair a lot of the Tau stuff was chaff too, and even when I said that it looked like Ghost21's old stuff being recycled I wasn't always listened too.

What ever GW is releasing next year is done, or will be done soon. 18+ month production time means they can't sit on their thumbs too long. I'm actually hoping GW gets 40k more or less out of the way so the 2015 release of WFB's 9th ed can see a lot of army books drop quickly into place instead of plodding along. There will always be time to drop in 40k supplements to keep us going, but WFB needs some spotlight time too I think.

I'm not going to claim I'm perfect about only passing on the best rumours, but I do try to give you what I find to be the most realistic and plausible. Usually with as many sources as I can get too boot. Sure some of it doesn't pan out, and sometimes we get coattail riders trying to just echo legitimate sources, but I do try to bring you guys the best I find.

Right now the issue is we don't have a lot of sources. I'd love to have some sources out there that I could rely on and share stuff with you guys under the table with but we just don't have anyone on the board to do that with (unless someone bribes/blackmails Svart that is). Hell, I'd be happy to have someone in the know to work with to better validate rumours with, but I just don't got anyone right now, so for the time being we'll have to keep dealing with the chaff until someone steps forward to help us do that.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

well this is interesting, 
going slightly against the grain I can actually confirm that some of this is true





> early / middle 2014, Inquisition fall / end 2014, Blood Angels fall / end 2015


Yes, 
middle 2014 does come after early 2014 and fall /end come after the middle and as for 2015, 
well that comes even later.................


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> well this is interesting,
> going slightly against the grain I can actually confirm that some of this is true
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice. But do the supposed releases hold any water or are they just more gak from the internet?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Zion said:


> That's nice. But do the supposed releases hold any water or are they just more gak from the internet?


They're more feth than gak, but yes.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> They're more feth than gak, but yes.


Works for me. I didn't have any real faith in them to start with but I try to not shoot rumours down completely until I can get evidence one way or the other (the Sisters rumour-clash of '11 taught me to not jump to conclusions based on my own desires) so I appreciate that Svart.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Well they miss most of what i'm expecting next year,
'nids
IG
Da green tide
SOB (not part of an Inquisition Codex)

I was aware of an inquisition expansion/book/thingy being planned last year that included deathwatch rules and adding inquisitors to any imperial army (with several Inquisitor models and rules being added) but I haven't heard anything for a while now.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Well they miss most of what i'm expecting next year,
> 'nids
> IG
> Da green tide
> ...


Four books seems a little light seeing as outside of those we'd still have Black Templars, Grey Knights, Blood Angels and Space Wolves to go. That many Marine armies in a row seems a bit heavy honestly and could be spread into/around the others to better saturate the game.

Honestly my expectations for 2014 is based a bit on this year where we get at least 5 books (I'm hoping Templars because they need it), though all things considered we could feasibly see 6 if we only get 1 Fantasy release next year or no Black Box release (7 if we only get one Fantasy book, AND no Black Box, 8 if Fantasy gets completely dicked over during 2014). That'd give us room to fit a Marine book into the second half of GW's Fiscal Year (since it ends about half way through the year, and ending on a codex you don't expect a lot out of is a safer bet than starting with one (kind of what they did with Tau, only it backfired a bit on them I think)) and a more fiscally successful book (say Blood Angels or Space Wolves) into the second half of the year to kick off the pre-Christmas season with some stable income.

Granted that's speculation but fits with them trying to maintain a healthy and stable income flow instead of one that will fail them in a few years and gets most of the 40k cleared out so 9th Ed Fantasy can come in and take over the major releases in the second half of 2015.

I'd love to know if my prediction for Sisters is too optimistic (between June-Oct 2014) or not optimistic enough. Mostly so I can pad my savings account accordingly.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Isn't it possible then Zion, that releasing nothing but 40k, or almost nothing but, will do the same thing to their financial growth, over the course of the release schedule you propose?

WFB is, frankly, my favoured game, but there is no denying that GW make more money from 40K. If they do as you suggest, with very few WFB releases in between times, couldn't the balance of profit drop as WFB gets all the attention towards the end of the schedule?

Just a thought, but mixing the release schedule more thoroughly would seem to be better for GW, and keep more people happy too.

I'm no accountant though, so just an opinion.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Isn't it possible then Zion, that releasing nothing but 40k, or almost nothing but, will do the same thing to their financial growth, over the course of the release schedule you propose?
> 
> WFB is, frankly, my favoured game, but there is no denying that GW make more money from 40K. If they do as you suggest, with very few WFB releases in between times, couldn't the balance of profit drop as WFB gets all the attention towards the end of the schedule?
> 
> ...


It is, but I was thinking with 8 codexes in a year, you still have 4 months for updates. Minus December for the holiday season and you can still fit 3 WFB books in there AND finish 40k before 9th Ed WFB hits.

There has been a rumour that GW is trying to wrap up the 40k books and move onto supplementary materials for 40k and do the same thing for WFB. If the first couple years of an edition are spent frantically updating the books followed other stuff getting more of a spotlight for a while I think it'll be better as it means the books will be more closely balanced (as there would be less time spent between them for power creep to REALLY occur like it did in the last part of 5th) and then some more time before the next edition comes out, preferably with tighter rules because it could have more time to peculate with an entire range of fully formed books.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, mate, the short reply to that is - I really hope you're correct.

Finances aside, if GW were to focus on one thing at a time, maybe that one thing would get better. Thats maybe over-simplifying, but I think you can see what I mean.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Personally when I bring you guys rumours, I try and do it from known reliable sources , (IE. Stickmonkey, Harry and Hastings), or from those places that tend to have a good record with their rumour sources, like Faeit 212.

Admittedly, not everything I post pans out or will pan out, but i'd rather have a forum full of interesting, possibly true rumours that people can talk about an debate then a dead and boring forum no-one cares about.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Zion said:


> Four books seems a little light


i'm certainly not saying there won't be more, the ones I stated are just the ones I expect



DecrepitDragon said:


> Isn't it possible then Zion, that releasing nothing but 40k, or almost nothing but, will do the same thing to their financial growth, over the course of the release schedule you propose?


There are still two fantasy books this year (that I know of), 
it's far from a bad year for fantasy and all in all it's a remarkable feat getting this many books out. 

Afaik they intended to speed up the release rate a few years ago and missed that window due to staff losses.

The chapter court shenanigans may have forced their hand to accelerate releases now and about time too.



GrizBe said:


> then a dead and boring forum no-one cares about.


you mean warseer don't you :wink:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> you mean warseer don't you :wink:


Exactly!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well worrying less about the veracity of something that can only really be proven one way or the other upon the release of the subject of the rumour.......

I for one would LOVE to see a Codex =I= . It would be great to see all the Ordo's Militant combined into one as the scope that would give you for building an army would be fantastic. 

I'm just waiting for the special rule where my GK's can remove a squad of Sisters as casualties and gain FNP 4+ v Daemons !

Deathwatch ? Make Space Marines Battle Brothers with Codex =I= and allow your Ordo Xeno Inquisitors to unlock Sternguard as troops. Job's Done !


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I'm just waiting for the special rule where my GK's can remove a squad of Sisters as casualties and gain FNP 4+ v Daemons !


You are a bad bad person!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Personally when I bring you guys rumours, I try and do it from known reliable sources , (IE. Stickmonkey, Harry and Hastings), or from those places that tend to have a good record with their rumour sources, like Faeit 212.
> 
> Admittedly, not everything I post pans out or will pan out, but i'd rather have a forum full of interesting, possibly true rumours that people can talk about an debate then a dead and boring forum no-one cares about.


I can understand that completely. I don't only post the big name rumour stuff myself if I find stuff that's either got some kind of logic to it that matches what GW is doing or I can find multiple people saying basically the same thing without wishlisting or echoing each other.

Lately that's been harder but only because of Warseer chasing everyone off who isn't Harry or Hastings who posts a rumour.



Bindi Baji said:


> i'm certainly not saying there won't be more, the ones I stated are just the ones I expect


Fair enough. I'm glad I'm not the only one expecting Sisters next year at least makes me feel less like an island of one on that idea.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

DeSteele said:


> You are a bad bad person!!!


You won't be saying that when there's a Greater Daemon nibbling on yer bum.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a fine line bringing information over from other places, you can get shot down or get personal abuse or get linked to something you didn't actually believe would happen or you could be too picky and miss out on snippets,
kudos guys for wading through bilge to pick out half decent looking shiny things and bringing these rumours over



Magpie_Oz said:


> You won't be saying that when there's a Greater Daemon nibbling on yer bum.


you might even like it if it's a keeper of secrets :shok:


----------



## DeSteele (Mar 15, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> You won't be saying that when there's a Greater Daemon nibbling on yer bum.


From my Sisters point of view I would have already been killed by the Khorn Knights so the Greater Daemon is not my problem, its theirs. And from what I remember from the Khorn Knight Codex (sorry Grey Knight codex) the Sisters were not killed in a pleasant way. 

Was a bit surprised that Sisters & Grey Knights were not "desperate Allies" in the ally table.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> Lately that's been harder but only because of Warseer chasing everyone off who isn't Harry or Hastings who posts a rumour.


Part of that problem is because of Ghost21 and all the false rumours he dumped over there... the other half is because the moderators over there are one step away from being facist dictators, and the majority of people over there have the brain power of a dead slug.

I mean.. when your moderators will close down and lock threads from even the likes of the known reliables like Stickmonkey etc... you know theres something chronically wrong with the entire place.

Just a shame we can't lure the likes of Harry and co over here to a forum where they're appreciated rather then ridiculed if they get one thing wrong.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I'm just waiting for the special rule where my GK's can remove a squad of Sisters as casualties and gain FNP 4+ v Daemons !













Well if Matt Ward writes it I'm guessing we will see this...


Grey Knight with Blessed Maxipad and Puritypons...









I made this just for you guys... what am I doing with my education in graphics design and multimedia...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ :rofl:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Well if Matt Ward writes it I'm guessing we will see this...
> 
> 
> Grey Knight with Blessed Maxipad and Puritypons...
> ...


I saved that first picture.

Strangely when you consider that Cruddace did the rules for the WD Codex that leaves Ward with the lore, and what wasn't copy-pasta'd over was actually pretty good.

And it sure in the hell didn't read like Prof. Cruddace giving another history class on a 40k faction again.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else think its a shame that the mention of a possible SoB release, even the merest rumour of such, can polarise the readers into the "Oh god emperor yes please!" camp, or the "Oh no, why haven't they been squatted yet?" camp?

They do need it. They likely will get it. When? No idea. But it will happen.

In the meantime, rumours are good. I think the trouble now with SoB though is that the rumours are getting harder and harder to credit (or more so than your average rumour anyway), simply because of this polarisation.

The people that want it, are too easily seen as wishlisting, while the people that dont, wont give the rumour, or anything else connected to it, the time of day. Like I say, a shame.

For my part, to those that do grub around in the bowels of the interwebs to find this stuff, Ta very much. Good job. Its what we live on till the release days after all.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Anyone else think its a shame that the mention of a possible SoB release, even the merest rumour of such, can polarise the readers into the "Oh god emperor yes please!" camp, or the "Oh no, why haven't they been squatted yet?" camp?
> 
> They do need it. They likely will get it. When? No idea. But it will happen.
> 
> ...


I'm in a third camp about the Sisters rumours. Hopeful yet doubtful. Do I want a new Sisters codex? *YES.* But I'm suspicious of a lot of rumours, particularly the ones that suggest one book is going to roll into another. Part of what keeps GW afloat is their diversity, and they know it. To suddenly take that away for any army is only going to hurt them.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Zion said:


> I'm in a third camp about the Sisters rumours. Hopeful yet doubtful. Do I want a new Sisters codex? *YES.* But I'm suspicious of a lot of rumours, particularly the ones that suggest one book is going to roll into another. Part of what keeps GW afloat is their diversity, and they know it. To suddenly take that away for any army is only going to hurt them.


Ah! That elusive third camp of fence sitters, the cynical optimists. 

I must confess that book merging is the only thing that says "probably not" to me about this whole rumour. So I couldn't agree more with your comment about diversity and can only wait and see, as always, how the rumour develops, as we know it will.


----------

